# Dissecting Live dog.....who would even do this in class?????



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I couldn't believe what I read. Who in their right mind would do such a thing, especially for a class project. The dog was alive for cripes sakes! The only reason they give is the dog was going to be euthanized anyways. I don't know...this may have crossed a line. What next...a human body that is on death row?

http://www.local6.com/news/4480144/detail.html


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

if they dont learn and we wont lives... teachers have the rights to teach students to learn once they can become a doctor in the future.. I dont blame teacher


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

This is high school, not college students getting a doctor degree or vetenarian degree.

I don't know...maybe I just like dogs too much. But this still blows my mind.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I am at school right now, so I did not read the article. You noted that this was in a high school class? If so, that is a bit overboard in my opinion. Many of these students...no, no....99.9% of those students will not go to medical school, so to do this seems absurd. I have no problems doing this if it was for medical school where the students are learning to save lives and what not, but many of these students will work in fields way, way different than the medical field.

If I am that far off base, I apologise as I did not read the article. I will read the article later on and correct my post if it is wrong.

Jeff


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Blame anyone you know that does'nt neuter their dog, how many millions of dogs and cats get killed each year because of lack of responsibility of owners. Its solely on the heads of the folks that are too cheap and stupid to neuter their animals, which is most pet owners.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Bobm, do you think it is the people's faul this guy brought this dog in for the science class? I don't know about that. I agree that more people need to fix their dogs....but I don't think this is the answer. (yep, mine is already fixed)

I am all for this experiment if it is for a college education going into a veternarian degree or doctor, but some high school students doing this?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> if they dont learn and we wont lives... teachers have the rights to teach students to learn once they can become a doctor in the future.. I dont blame teacher


Learn what? These were High School students. You really think they learned something valuable about watching a live dogs digestive tract flopped out on a table while the dog still lived? With today's computer technology a animated film would have been far more beneficial. I don't think it has anything to do with the fact it was a dog or neutered or spayed but just common sense.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If dogs were treated with the respect they deserve none would be in the pound waiting to be euthanized, irresponsible dog owners are the ones at fault.
No one loves dogs more than I and no one dispises people that mistreat them more than I.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob, some good points made! I think it was a little much for a high school calss, that being said I think the instructor was doing what more should do not just in that manner. I think he was tring to inspire some students, we need more of that. He could have made arrangments to have students who were interested in vet science to do such a thing but not the whole class.

TC


----------

